# onbehulpzaam



## Chimel

Hallo allemaal,

Van 'moeilijke jongeren' wordt gezegd dat ze "onbehulpzaam zijn in het zoeken van duurzame oplossingen".

Ik ken (en het woordenboek ook) alleen maar "onbehulpzaam" als het tegenovergestelde van "behulpzaam", maar hier maakt het weinig zijn: ze zijn niet geneigd om (anderen ) te helpen bij het zoeken van oplossingen?

Ik vraag me af of de betekenis niet eerder is: ze kunnen zich niet be*hel*pen (om oplossingen te vinden), dit zou logischer zijn.

Kan dat, volgens u?

Alvast bedankt voor elk inzicht.


----------



## ThomasK

Vermoedelijk is dit een leenvertaling (_calque_, geloof ik) uit het Engels, waar "*helpful" *veel breder is dan "behulpzaam". Eerder iets als "nuttig", iets dat ons vooruithelpt. Maar het probleem zit dieper: de jongeren worden hier, hoop ik, niet beschuldigd van onwil of "slechte wil". Ze zijn eerder niet in staat om duurzame oplossingen te vinden - of ik hoop alvast dat dat bedoeld was. Kun je de bron van de zin vermelden?

(in de marge: het woord _onbehulpzaam _lijkt mij ook wat onbeholpen. Je maakt namelijk de hele term negatief, terwijl _behulpzaam _eigenlijk hetzelfde is als _hulpvaardig _- of toch bijna - en je eigenlijk alleen het tweede deel zou moeten ontkennen. Maar natuurlijk, ik zie ook geen tegengestelde van _-zaam, -vaardig _(-bereid), tenzij _onwillig_. _Hulponwillig_???

Ik zie hetzelfde bij _terecht_. Het etymologische alternatief zou zijn: _ten *on*rechte_. Maar steeds vaker kiezen we voor *ont*_erecht_.)

Ik wilde trouwens net vandaag een andere term laten beoordelen. Het toeval wilde namelijk dat ik net de voorbije dagen het woord "(*on)succesvol*" aantrof - en er eigenlijk een hekel aan heb omdat het ook weer een _calque _is van het Engelse "successful", waar het niet betekent "rijk aan succes", maar wel "geslaagd". Volgens mij zijn er genoeg alternatieven: _vruchteloos, mislukt_ (klinkt wel dramatisch), ... eventueel "zonder succes".  Ik merk wel dat het woord al bestaat in de Woordenlijst.

Benieuwd of jij vindt dat de twee verwant zijn.


----------



## Chimel

Bedankt voor je reactie, het helpt !



ThomasK said:


> Ik wilde trouwens net vandaag een andere term laten beoordelen. Het toeval wilde namelijk dat ik net de voorbije dagen het woord "*onsuccesvol*" aantrof - en er eigenlijk een hekel aan heb omdat het ook weer een _calque _is van het Engelse "succesful", waar het niet betekent "rijk aan succes", maar wel "geslaagd".


Als het een _calque_ is (niet zeker), dan betreft het ook "succesvol", dat volgens mij ook "geslaagd" betekent (een succesvolle kandidatuur = geslaagd, niet "rijk aan succes"). Maar het klopt dat "onsuccesvol" bijzonder zwaar en onhandig is.


----------



## ThomasK

Inderdaad, het begint met "succesvol" als _calque_... Ik ben er relatief zeker van: het is een bekend fenomeen, zoals trouwens de letterlijke overname van bijvoorbeeld _awkward_ (vooral in NL, lijkt mij) terwijl er een Nederlands alternatief is zoals "ongezellig" of "vreemd" of zo...

Mag ik nog weten wat de bron is van die zin?


----------



## Chimel

ThomasK said:


> Mag ik nog weten wat de bron is van die zin?


Het is een Powerpont-presentatie van een vzw die actief is met jongern in moeilijkheden. Meer kan ik er niet over zeggen.


----------



## ThomasK

Hoeft niet, hoor. het is dus een eerder informeel document, komt niet uit een boek of tijdschrift.


----------



## Red Arrow

Chimel said:


> Hallo allemaal,
> 
> Van 'moeilijke jongeren' wordt gezegd dat ze "onbehulpzaam zijn in het zoeken van duurzame oplossingen".
> 
> Ik ken (en het woordenboek ook) alleen maar "onbehulpzaam" als het tegenovergestelde van "behulpzaam", maar *hier maakt het weinig zijn:*


Bedoel je dit? "Hier moet het wellicht zijn"


Chimel said:


> ze zijn niet geneigd om (anderen ) te helpen bij het zoeken van oplossingen?


Deze zin is beter dan de oorspronkelijke zin


----------



## ThomasK

Red Arrow said:


> Bedoel je dit? "Hier moet het wellicht zijn"
> 
> Deze zin is beter dan de oorspronkelijke zin


Vermoedelijk was er interferentie met het Engels: _here it makes little sen_se  - of dus: hier heeft het weinig zin.


----------



## Chimel

Inderdaad, stomme tipfout van mij: "hier maakt het weinig zin_"._


----------



## ThomasK

Nu, dat was duidelijk, die typfout. Maar "zin maken" kun je wel niet gebruiken, alleen "zin hebben". --- Tot de volgende!


----------



## ThomasK

Nog in dit verband... Ik hoor soms ook dat iets "*niet helpend*" is. Vind ik niet mooi, wat onbeholpen. Waarom niet dat iets "niet helpt", "niet bruikbaar is", "geen zoden aan de dijk zet" (beetje stijf, oud???)..


----------



## Chimel

ThomasK said:


> Maar "zin maken" kun je wel niet gebruiken, alleen "zin hebben". --- Tot de volgende!


Goed om te weten, ik had de neiging om die uitdrukking te gebruiken. Verkeerd, dus ! Bedankt.


----------

